# hurray we have bought one



## 100397 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi all,
Just got back from an amazing 2 weeks in usa , florida, on shopping trip to find our rv. Arrived at Tampa in late afternoon , picked up hire car , with no hand book, loved the airport so much visited it twice ( got lost really) halfway to condo husband not only twitchy with driving on the wrong side of rosd and not really knowing where he was going , drivers seat started heating up with 92 degs outside , even with air con not a good idea. Stopped of at motel to ask for directions , something out of an alfred hitchcock horror movie, glad i didnt give up smoking prior to trip. Went to lazydays in florida, who knew we were coming and had everything arranged for us on arrival looked after so brilliantly, ( maybe they should send Brownhills staff there for some customer service training) anyway found a beautiful 2005 Fleetwood Southwind 32ft douoble slide with 14,000 miles on clock with lots of bells and whistles , and got it at the price we wanted to spend, LOVE IT . Just wanted to say to all of you that helped in this process A BIG MASSIVE THANK YOU could not have done it without you


----------



## Forestboy (Feb 19, 2007)

Congratulations I'm thinking of doing the same in January to upgrade from the Daybreak I fancy something with a pusher diesel 32ft/33ft.
A couple of USA forums have conflicting reports about Lazydas so I'm glad they treated you well. Mind you I don't suppose the Yanks have ever experienced anything like Brownhills / Westcroft service. Probably shoot them in the USA


----------



## 100397 (Aug 7, 2006)

*re reply to forest boy*

I think with lazydays it depends on whether you are going out totally blind , we used before going out there a guy called Tim Rodway ( rv imports) from Gloucester who had sorted and sourced what we wanted before we flew out saved a lot ot time an money would recommend him to anybody who is thinking of doing same. Pm me for m details if needed. good luck with the rv it is worth the trip believe me


----------



## 98742 (Apr 18, 2006)

And a stunning motorhome into the bargain. We saw the Southwind at Travelworld a couple of years ago and were smitten by the build quality and styling. Sadly the price at the time (over £100,000) was way beyond our means.
Congratulations on your purchase.

Doug


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

Congratulations! Could you post pictures please?RV porn!!

Irishhomer


----------



## 103840 (Apr 11, 2007)

congratulations on the purchase, thinking of doing the same thing.
could you tell me how much the shipping cost was and what % was the import duty.

gary


----------



## 103840 (Apr 11, 2007)

congratulations on the purchase, thinking of doing the same thing.
could you tell me how much the shipping cost was and what % was the import duty.

gary


----------

